

Ask HN: Ok done with our website. But Look and feel is developerified. - retrofit_brain

We got done building our site but it has developer looks.
How to find a cheap way of improving the look and feel? What sites/designers have you guys looked at to improve the look. I know many people on hacker news suggest hire a professional, but where to hire a cheap and reliable professional?
======
Dramatize
Maybe have a look at <http://siteinspire.com/showcase> I found this site to
have a good collection of well designed sites.

The main area to work on is typography and navigation layout. If you have nice
typography and an easy to use navigation, you'll be 90% of the way there.

Another tip is to never use #000 for your text. Try using a dark grey.

Two sites I like the design of are: <http://www.thrivesolo.com/> and
<http://www.bestmadeco.com/>

~~~
retrofit_brain
Thanks, yes looks like Typography is the most critical thing. Any pointers for
typography?

------
mattvot
Can you define developer looks? Might help to see the site.

I'm not a designer by heart, but I just look at other sites in the same market
for inspiration. Most of the sites I design come out looking pretty good. It's
all about prioritizing. Take a look at this amazing post Allison House:
[http://thinkvitamin.com/design/how-to-arrange-interface-
elem...](http://thinkvitamin.com/design/how-to-arrange-interface-elements-4/)

~~~
retrofit_brain
Thanks will look and will definitely post the URL once we iron out the last
few nicks.

------
gspyrou
You could purchase a template from Themeforest <http://themeforest.net/>

~~~
retrofit_brain
i should have mentioned. Our UI is GWT and not sure if custom template would
work.

